# The Last Project.



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Some of you know about this. Many of you don't. 
Some of it is done. Much of it is not. 
All the time in the world. No time at all.

Baby is due in four weeks. 

Maybe I'll finish. Maybe I won't.

I'll just put this here for now, for all you all motor freaks. :wave:










Just hit a milestone, it ALL fits. Whatever ALL is.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks insane bro. I got to take a cold one for this pic!!:laugh::beer:


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

I've been watching the build thread, silently cheering for you. I hope you get time to see it all the way through.:thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

congrats brother. I hope you finish this year man. I know the feeling


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Little timeline action, with some never before posted photos!

April 2011, ready to head to Racecraft for all the fab work...










Motor fitted in place.










Aug 2011, downpipe, crossmemember, egt bungs installed in exhaust manifold, intake manifold taking shape.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

March 2012, manifold progress continues, battery box completed.




























July 2012, finishing of intake manifold fab and final fitment of intake pipe w/ 4" Ford MAF housing




























Traction bar setup and oil pan modifications for clearance on passenger side.



















Battery box mounted to crossmember










Fan mounts










July 2012, Coil brackets and rad mounts completed and final fitment at Racecraft


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

At this point the car is back to take everything back apart... and things slowed down even more!

April 2013 Grade 10.6 oil pump bolt installed, clutch installed with new ARP hardware



















May 2013 Getting a good wash!










Cooling system coming together, block adapter for waterpump, remote tstat housing with bypass, gutted stock pump





































Ready for reinstallation










June 2013, reinstalled, picking along at installing a ton of the smaller parts that were made or modified

Sitting pretty?










Coolant expansion tank










Cylinder head outlet modified for -8an










Cylinder head coolant outlet housing modified for hose barb and 3/8NPT GM coolant temp sensor










Exhaust manifolds ported, painted and installed




























LS2 Truck coils with LS1 MSD wires










Modified oil cooler cap for use with no cooler










Oil cooler housing with modified cap










Starting to get hardlines bent, FPR lines installed










Alternator mounting hell begins... and to be continued!










July 2013 wiring, wiring wiring... still not done!










Fitment of the rest of the cooling system, tstat housing and electric waterpump


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

October 2013, making PTFE spacer gasket for the intake manifold, by hand




























Finally getting a temporary alternator mount finished that will work for now



















Manifold modified slightly to fit (hammertuned!!)



















That more or less gets everything up to date...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I can't say enough about the great work Jim @ Racecraft Fabrication has done for the car, without him none of this would have been possible. 

As you can all see the build is taking a long time, and most of that is just life getting in the way. Between family, work and side business commitments things get very busy and don't always leave much time for projects like this. This thread is a way to try and keep me motivated for the next few months and finally push this thing over the finish line!

The shell itself is covered elsewhere, but will be prepped to be driven (a bit) but otherwise legal for competition for iREV and OGS all motor classes. That is if I can ever get time to get the car out! At the very least I'll terrorize my drive to work and Cecil County Dragway.

Here is a quick rundown of the drivetrain specs for those following along at home:

2006 Passat 3.6L 24v VR6, bone stock 36k

Custom KPTuned/Racecraft intake manifold with no minute design detail spared, runner lengths matched, plenum volume optimized for high rpm, runner diameters tapered, intake flange matches head *exactly* with no reduction in port cross section (choke), bungs for iat, booster vacuum, etc
82.5mm Q45 throttle body
4" intake pipe with Ford MAF
Ported stock manifolds with EGT per cylinder
Racecraft downpipe with Burns collector
MBS/Kurtis 3.5" aluminum exhaust

Trans/drivetrain

CM Twin
CCM code trans with 4.24 final drive :what:
Modified syncro dogs
02J shift box
DG Sigma Shifter
DSS Stg 3


Engine management will be handled by DIY's latest MS version, the MS3-Pro which will be installed and tuned by me. It will also be integrated with CAN-EGT and I/O Extenders for extra sensors. I am going to be monitoring a ton of stuff, not limited to wheel speeds, EGT, coolant temp and pressure, clutch pressure, acceleration, and fuel pressure.. and of course all the "normal" stuff!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Very cool Paul... excited to see this come together! :thumbup:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Looks great.

What muffler?

There is never a last project. There may be slow times, but people like us will never stop playing.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I think its a Borla XR-1 but it has been three years since I bought it!

Thanks for the kind words guys, keep me motivated! 

Maybe the last in a way, I cant imagine starting over again at this point.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

All I can say is,,,,,Wow. That will be one wicked setup. Looks like you have really spent some time on the details. It will be interesting to see all the different numbers you will generate with this(like weight, hp, et, mph and so forth). And all on a stock long block.And congrats on the kid when he/she arrives, they are amazing but can really disrupt other portions of your life. This won't be your last project, but the rest may be delayed due to life. GL


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Shooting for a class legal 2150 with driver (with ballast) and ET's in the 10's. 

Thanks for the congrats, I have three already so I know what kind of time commitment it's going to be. It really all depends if things get a true 33% more crazy, more, or less


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

After 5 it should't matter the older kids raise the younger ones. (so your almost there ) My dad was 1 of 18 and one of the last he was. 



you might as well put some baby kirkeys in there while your at it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Haha my oldest is 7 so we're getting there from a help point of view. Should have a few good years before she turns on us!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats on the baby paul! we are having our 1st one and my cars been sitting on the sidelines as well for a while. just keep at it. it will put a smile on your face once it runs and you can enjoy it again


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

never say last, this is the last project for now! I have been saying this for over 45 years the bug was going to be the VERY last but there might still be one more ? . anyway your project looks great take your time . PS thanks for the ms help


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Blah, blah, blah-- just get it finished, will you?  

Seriously, can't wait to see it at the track.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks a lot guys. Just keep giving me **** and I will stay motivated!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I'll do better than give you ****-

www.WannaGoFast.com

See you there in Sept.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

If you need any help with anything thing like moving the car around while it isn't mobile or whatnot just let me know I'm just down the road and can't wait to see it out when it's done.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks Chris! 6 days or less to baby and there is a mk4 with a pitted head between me and further progress... That and a foot of snow to shovel off my driveway.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

lol well good luck with the new baby and all I was gonna swing by last night bc I was out and about on my sled. I made a circuit of all the roads and fields  I will be out again tonight Lex said she wanted to ride with me.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Stop whining and get back to work. 

Seriously, best regards for the new baby!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Lol, snow.... what is that?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

An emergency MK4 repair is killing me. I will be back after babytime. :wave:


----------



## CrAzY_dUb (Jul 17, 2007)

Really nice project !!!! the custom downpipe si 2.5" to 3.5"?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I can't say enough about the great work Jim @ Racecraft Fabrication has done for the car, without him none of this would have been possible.


:thumbup: for the original Zornig!
and :thumbup: for you and time to get rid of that make shift alternator bracket


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks Issam. Makeshift, true! Get on the replacement!!

Downpipe is either 2-1/8 or 2-1/4 def not 2.5" thats way too big. 

Baby is here and she is beautiful.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats paul! ill be in your shoes end of april!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Baby is here and she is beautiful.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Good thing Kathleen is good looking!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Seriously, glad all the kids look more like mom!!


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

nice setup man:thumbup:


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Love the set-up man . Keep at it.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

Been a while since we've seen any updates pal........


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Soldering frantically. Updates soon!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Kids wanted outside time yesterday and I stole a few minutes. 

Finally a dipstick solution.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

How did you get the dipstick to bend out of the way of the manifold?

I need to replicate whatever you did, my intake manifold makes it impossible to check the oil level.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I bent it very, very carefully.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

By hand, or did you use some combination of tools to bend it?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

By hand but I did bend it around various things to keep it from kinking. Now that you mention it I probably have a tubing bender that would fit it. :banghead:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> By hand, or did you use some combination of tools to bend it?


Seems like by hand would be your best bet.

I was eyeing my dipstick tube and my -6 tubing bender, but I'm thinking the bend radius on any kind of tool is going to be pretty small for the dipstick to comfortably maneuver through.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have one that fits -8an. Bought it for my smaller cooling and big vac lines.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

You win... my largest vac line is only -6 :laugh:

BTW, sent you an email on an unrelated topic.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got it. I will reply later tonight when I have mindspace 

Looking back I should have skipped the hardlines, but at this point I have the tools.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Parting out the MK3 to take a step in a new direction. If anyone needs anything, PM me. Everything MK3 must go.

I will keep everyone posted once the motor is in its new home. :wave:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Why tease us like that, what made you go in this new direction, you were getting close to finishing.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If all goes well I will be no further from finishing with only a slight pause.

Reason... I have high hopes and the switch helps that out.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

Lol this shall be interesting!
Last project huh opcorn: :laugh:


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

What are you switching to?I have been following this build.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Damn kids...


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Can't wait to see the new shell!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Me too. Hopefully this weekend if I can get the logistics worked out.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Awesome!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got the new chassis last night. Lots and lots of work ahead.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

More once its cleaned up a bit.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Awww yeah


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Nice! For some reason i thought you didnt like corrados? :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I hate working on them. Broken spoilers, sunroofs, abs, door handles, wings, locking crap, electrical.. the list of problems never ends. Luckily this car is, well, devoid of such things.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Look at the fancy BMW in the driveway.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Got a chute on the back already?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thats just a rusty pipe sticking out.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I hate working on them. Broken spoilers, sunroofs, abs, door handles, wings, locking crap, electrical.. the list of problems never ends. Luckily this car is, well, devoid of such things.


Gives them "Character" :sly:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am over "character."


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i don't always take steps sideways but when i do its to look at a corrado!......


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

*FV-QR*

really itching to see some updates and more pictures on this radoo!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Motor is in it, but traveling a bit too much to make good progress. Big thing is I need to drop the front of the motor a good bit for the im to clear the core support.


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

Sub'd. Nothing like finding TeX gold! Keep it up dude!

-Vito


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Motor is in it, but traveling a bit too much to make good progress. Big thing is I need to drop the front of the motor a good bit for the im to clear the core support.


not a bad excuse, I wish my job would allow me to travel more.  

How you going to drop the front, trim the engine mount?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I would be ok with no travel. Other than free food there is no upside 

Going to make a new front crossmember for it. I think.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

any updates paul?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Work, family and megasquirts keeping me busy. 

Lots of measurements taken, things sketched, ideas had and lost.. got most of a plan. Just need to do something!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Not a ton of progress, but a picture at least.










I will probably start hacking on it soon. Got a lot of the smaller details figured out.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I love pictures.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


>


Hey Paul. this is super cool, but I noticed something about your traction bars. Shouldn't they be hard-mounted to the control arm with only one heim on the front-crossmember?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Hey Paul. this is super cool, but I noticed something about your traction bars. Shouldn't they be hard-mounted to the control arm with only one heim on the front-crossmember?


Maybe it's not clear in the photos, but there are mounting tabs welded to the control arms and there is one heim joint on the cross-member.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Short answer to Pat's question, No. 

Long answer: No. 

The only time youd need to hard mount to radius rod to the arm is of the arm can twist along the same axis as the wheel/tire/axle, like on an ef honda. With that kind of lca the "traction bar" serves the same purpose of the rear mounting point on a stock mk2/3 style control arm. 

With a vw the only thing the bars do is keep the bushings from complying under stress bc of the rigid front mounting point. There are lots of ways to make it worse as well. The bars should have minimal preload and shouldnt limit travel at all. The location of the front pivot is critical. 

The new car will either get a similar set or spherical bearings. Not sure which is easier at this point.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Because.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool. I did not know that. Front bushing has to be inline with the primary bushings to prevent binding, right? 

I like the front clip. I love dsuz fasteners, but man, they are expensive


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Its pretty handy and looks good on the lawn too. Unfortunately, the dzus aren't the most expensive part on the car.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha of course not. I bet Jim charged a very pretty penny for that intake manifold. It IS extremely beautiful and looks well designed.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The manifold is the ****. We both spent a long time puzzling exactly how to get what I wanted to even get close to fitting. Amazingly there is even more room on the Corrado shell.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Here you go Paul. Slap a protractor on these and measure away. :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Boo I was hoping you would visit!

Post the cutaway for a 3.6 and it may prove helpful.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Because.


LBSOHK old shell? I recognize those flares! and the cut out in the front bumper


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

This guy has some memory!


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

Looking great Paul, 

I've been away for some time and I come back to see this..... You have officially started what I would have done when my vr popped years ago if funds and motivation had still been there. 

I'll be watching this one as I just picked up a project that will be seeing a vr in one shape or another. Preferably NA in the semi near future. 

Also, congrats in the new addition. My wife had our first in June and he is almost 5 month old. Hard to believe how fast it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks! The baby is 9mo already, not sure where that went. Little sleep but little getting done!

Hopefully with fall sports winding down and dark sleepy mornings I will be able to make some progress while others arent paying attention!

Got lots of stuff fs to fund this so make sure you check out my recent posts to grab some deals. 

Next up is install the intake back in and figure out the front motor mount mods.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

crazydubman said:


> Looking great Paul,
> 
> I've been away for some time and I come back to see this..... You have officially started what I would have done when my vr popped years ago if funds and motivation had still been there.
> 
> ...




I told u! Great to see ya man!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Someone told me to work on this. I think I should.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

eace:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

hell get motivation tomorrow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ordered a fuel cell. Thats like progress.


----------



## 10sec-rabbit (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Paul whats the width on the wheels? I want some wider wheels but don`t have the nerve to cut the fenders up yet.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Those are 15x10 with about 5.5" backspace to the beadlock. Has mk2 control arms and spindles, hacked slc fenders with bobo flares. Those tires are 26x10.5 iirc the 24x8.5s will almost tuck I think.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Need moar updates!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Very slowly chipping away at it when the kids are outside.. should be more often now. Fuel system is nearing completion. After that wiring... the real fun begins.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Good news! I'm working on the Corrado STILL but I will have it running this spring!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thank goodness, it's been awhile. We need to have a g2g. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Just nudging this one up... any updates Paul?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Funny I pushed it outside over the weekend to get it rained on and had the kids sweep all the leaves out of the garage so I don't catch it on fire fabricating. 

Still needs front end metal work and the cage fixed before I go too far with it.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I like the wheel chock.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That's the most important part of the build.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*forced child labor*

Nice, I still gotta put the front bumper and such back on, figure out the headlights. I need brakes bad of course.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I don't have any brakes and I also see no problem. Brakes slow you down!!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

dont think the track is going to be happy when you drop an anchor at the traps.:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

They just repaved too.


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Hoping to see some progress on this. In a long distant dream id love to swap one of these into my mk2.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Its slow moving but still going. Car is going to a local fab shop to get the cage updated and recertified and a few other things modified while it's there to make my life easier long term (re-do part of the front, mod fuel cell, add some brackets, etc).


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to study this thread over and over. I might ask some questions too if you don't mind.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Sure thing. 

I put one camber plate on and now there is enough room for the big wheels/tires.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The car is up at Custom Chassis up here in Oxford, PA. Big thing is chassis recert and the inspector will be coming Friday to give it the go/no go. I'll be posting pictures as things progress after that. :wave:


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Badass.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Someone still has my rear shocks holding up their car...










Waterpump mounted. You can see the new cross bar and front mount here as well.










Glad I'm not doing the work, goes much faster this way.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Almost ready to come home.


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

Killer 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Back from fab with most of the hard work done. Time to paint all the new bars, clean up the rust, brakes, wiring, and fuel plumbing.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks super mean man. I bet these steps will go quickly. The fun stuff.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hope so! Got a class all week then travel kicks up again so my weekdays are shot for awhile.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

any new updates?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Slow but moving.










Took the whole front end back apart to paint all the new tubes. Now its the slow plod to put everything back.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

More details on that intake manifold? Appears to have nice volume. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No details available unless you have time and a tape measure. It was X runner length and "as big a plenum as possible" knowing the size I wanted wouldnt fit.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

HAha.. Nice. I know what you mean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Slow progress is slow, but progress. Interior has been ground down to, well, whatever was left and painted.










Next wiring. My fav. eace:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like a party there. Why 2 widebands?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Open header so one on each bank in the downpipe.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

The real answer is that Paul is just that fancy.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

yea, it was kind of rhetorical. I was fishing for how fancy he is.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have not yet begun to fancy!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Fancy Pants!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am in a death spiral of monotonous and maddening little details. 

CRUNCH TIME!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

What's on the list


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I am in a death spiral of monotonous and maddening little details.


Ugh, I know that feeling.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

root beer said:


> What's on the list


Scratch make front and rear brake lines, mount staging brake, bleed brakes
Fix gas pedal pivot
Make mount for coolant tank
Make mounts for wiring control center and ignition switch panel
Run battery cables and grounds
WIRING - this is like 50-100 things in one
Re-do side and rear lexan
Install harness
Install roll bar padding
.
.
.
Figure out hood mounting
Alignment
Dyno
Track


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Brakes 1
Clutch 0

:wave:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Great progress Paul


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got the clutch bled but it leaks, I think I forgot the crush washer when I installed the fitting five years ago.

EGT's and O2's installed.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Stock manifolds? Are there no worthy headers out there?


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> Stock manifolds? Are there no worthy headers out there?


I thought the e-styles headers had proven power gains, but they may be hard to source nowadays, and they aren't cheap.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There are zero headers for this motor. Ported manifolds and 2.25" downpipes to 3.5" burns collector.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Chipping away at the massive to-do list.:wave:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

RUNS.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> RUNS.


Hell yeah Paul! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

https://vimeo.com/174055016


----------



## AROD-in-BOOST (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice work dude!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it ripping down the track


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks almost made waterfest but ran into an issue with the steering that involves more fab work than I want to tackle. Traveling a lot this month but back at it by labor day. Shooting to be able to run IFO Atco in late Oct.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Holy crap... you know when I PMd you I thought you had more corrado... that's corrado shaped steel, lol. And 12 leagues from what I thought was your power plant..

Maybe my "project" isn't so bad afterall... ha ha


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There is some stock metal left, though I have a full glass front and doors for the future. This has gone stupid but should be fun if I ever get it done.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

You're too far along to not get done... this car will be sick!

Any way or plans to make the front look like a corrado? Should make Thursday nights a lot of fun..... lol.

Keep at it man. Will be following this from now on. Also, I may write you a book worth in PM some time soon. So many questions about what we last chat about.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

With the front on it looks pretty normal actually. No plans for the street, but you never know. 

Sounds good, I have little time to work on it but lots of time to read!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Seems I missed a few months of progress! Awesome progress Paul. As expected the looks and sounds gnarly. Hopefully I get to see this thing run in person


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hasn't moved since July. 

Punch list is:
Replace pass rear caliper and bleed
Alignment
Get steering column joint fixed
Dyno

Short but no time due to work travel.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice to see this is making progress......


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Do it Paul!


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Updates?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Blew all the water out for the winter.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Taking off the first week of June to try and play catch up. Lots to do.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Prostock driveway










Tuner seems a bit young










Sounds good gotta figure out how to link vids again.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks great Paul. Moving under its own power?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Track, day 1. Didn't go into the wall and kept all the liquids and solids inside. Thats about all that was good, lots on the punchlist this week!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Good deal! You got a shake down run in so that's good. Can only go up from here


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Its really testing my patience.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

What are those pieces?


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Its really testing my patience.




Is that as bad as it looks?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Ugh, sorry Paul.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Ahh hell


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Bearing pieces


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Oh that's sad, have you had time to think a plan through?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Took me about an hour to find another motor for the weekend.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Well damn.. Are you trying to make it to waterfest?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yep


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Running again. Gonna be a long day but WF still possible...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Good job, fast turnaround


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, lot of work.opcorn:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well, officially tapping out. Got >< close. Car runs great cold but misfiring badly warm. Had swapped two ign coils already that seemed bad. Threw on a whole new set. Ran great for a but then missing. Tried all 24 I have in various combos and all worked cold but started missing when warmed up. So, all my coils are junk and not worth losing another motor over this bs. Pretty sure the last one went due to oil dilution from fuel from this issue. Back soon hopefully with some better news.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Car runs great cold but misfiring badly warm. Had swapped two ign coils already that seemed bad. Threw on a whole new set. Ran great for a but then missing. Tried all 24 I have in various combos and all worked cold but started missing when warmed up. So, all my coils are junk and not worth losing another motor over this bs. Pretty sure the last one went due to oil dilution from fuel from this issue.


Interesting. Are you planning on staying with the truck coils or moving to something else? I run the same coils on my wife's car and just recently I've had some issues with cylinders dropping out, but to this point I haven't definitively identified if it's a spark or fuel issue. I'll be watching closely to see which direction you go :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Likely mine is due to them being an early replacement part and not used oe. They rarely go bad, so if yours are stock I would start with a junkyard set. 

I am likely going to switch to ign1a coils. They are known to support well over 200whp/hole which should be just enough


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Can you run stock coils?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For now yes, long term probably not


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hibernation time but hitting the to-do list. JE Pistons from JRC coming soon. Needed some info to spec them out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got these made too...










12mm lift 298/287


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Hibernation time but hitting the to-do list. JE Pistons from JRC coming soon. Needed some info to spec them out.


Nice.. Glad Rodney @ JRC is still out there. I used to pick his brain a lot in the early days of turbo charging 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Awesome. What kind of power you shooting for?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice to see this car coming back to life.. ... any kind of ETA till the corrado is back on the road?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

New suspension swapped in. Ride height roughed in. Need scales bad. 26’s look small.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Nice, I need to do scales in a few weeks after my coilovers arrive.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well I have used the same set of weitecs on two cars now and the adjusters have been seized since 05. This should be slightly better. The back tires don’t hit the bumper anymore.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That time of year again.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

What? Thrash for a couple days only to find something that keeps you from doing what you want to be doing?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> What? Thrash for a couple days only to find something that keeps you from doing what you want to be doing?


What Frank said

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Sorry that might be my luck that I hope doesn’t land near you


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ha! My statement was about taking coolant out for water, but your statement is likely also true. I had my 4yo buzzing around all day so tough to concentrate at all. 

Replaced all the pop rivets in the hatch and new silicone










Had an oops w the front end over the winter. Blew off the trailer even with it strapped and bent the pass side pretty good. Got it tweaked back into shape. “Good enough” at least for now. 



















Got some electrical work to do, top off the water, drain the old gas and its fire time.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Sweet Paul! I hope it fires up with. I issues 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Didn’t quite finish. Got the seat moved 2” forward and remounted. Filled with water. Moved some things on the electrical panel to accommodate the new MS3-Pro Ultimate. Got the CAN bus up and working again other than the gauges. Fuel pump and water pump speed control working. Need some fresh fuel and its fire time.


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

Fingers Crossed for a Video. Can't wait to hear this thing scream


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Nice job


----------



## 2deep (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow! That's great. Love the build, keep up the good work.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Didn’t update the saga last time. On that pass I broke my pedal stop likely on the 2-3 shift. Jammed 3-4 pretty hard and the clutch wouldn’t release after so I packed it in. 

Tested the mc and slave and both “seem” fine. Trans is out and clutch fork and throwout seem fine too. I am thinking slave is lazy or sticking, as its the last stock part left. Have a cm hydro slave to put in and we will see if its fixed tomorrow.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Oops


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I thought a backed out flywheel bolt might hav been my problem but it was a warped clutch/flywheel. 

So you had no noises, just wouldn’t release the clutch?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

What torque setting? Red locktite?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Oops indeed


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work! how do you like the ms3-pro ultimate?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hard to tell on the noise it happened during the pass. Pedal stop broke on the 2-3 and jammed the 3-4 and then wouldn’t shift. At about 110mph the lexan windshield moved and let a load of accumulated dirt and grinding dust all inside the car. So... it was a busy pass. 

Would have been 70lbft w red and moly under the heads. But I bet this little bugger didn’t even see final torque. Last year Bill and I swapped the longblocks and I did the fw/clutch/pp at like 4am. I usually mark the bolts after torque so I don’t forget...that would have been smart. 

At least its simple (ish) and can fix it easily. 

As far as the ms3-pro, its awesome.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I have torqued mine to 80ftlb, yeah the sharpie is what keeps me safe. That and double/triple checking.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well, not just the one loose. Eight more took very little to pop loose and one was pretty tight. I don’t think I napped on all of them. Crank pulley bolt was loose too and I have never touched it. 

Reinstalled fw bolts and pp and got the trans back in. Little stuff to finish, just too much to hit the track tonight. Should be good to go for some passes on Sat.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Good news and bad. 

Car went down the track twice to some low 12s with minor (driver induced) issues. 

3rd pass on the 2-3 shift wouldn’t go into gear. Same issue with the clutch. 

Going back to factory flywheel bolts and praying it makes it through next weekend. 

Looks good in the yard though.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

are you running a crank pulley with an harmonic damper or just a billet pulley? my chevelle had issues backing out crank bolts before i put a fluidamper on. was going to go ahead and safty wire the crank hardware but gave the damper a swap first and had zero issues again. not that a 454 is much like a vr6 but..... wanted to ask


oh and i need to pick your brain about ms....... some great person broke into my storage yard and cut the harness and stole the ecu out of my mk2 along with a lot of other stuff needed to make it run so now its redo v41.0 time ug... wonder if in the dark the ecu looked like a stereo component since its mounted on the passenger floorboard. :banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Stock pulley still. Have the fluidampr on the shelf. Wanted to do a dyno comparison. 

Thats some bad news! Hit me up and I will get you sorted when you are ready.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Deja vu. Almost back together. This time it bent the inner clutch disc a bit and I had to hammer tune it.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

does anyone offer a 10 bolt friction disk? i used one on a 1.8t with luck.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Haven’t seen one, but at that point I would tack weld the bolts to the friction disc.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Deja vu. Almost back together. This time it bent the inner clutch disc a bit and I had to hammer tune it.


That's crazy man! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ready for the weekend.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Ready for the weekend.


You need KP Tuned windshield banner on that thing

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Needs some body work from Bill then wrapped I think. 










If the track prepped early we could have gotten some runs in.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

True! Hope you can get some clean runs in tomorrow! Good luck! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Nice job


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks for putting that up, I don't know how to work anything anymore now that everything is on fb and Instagram. For more WF Footage ERacer Productions has all the all motor, limited street, 11.50 and outlaw qualifying and eliminations up now. You can see me miss 3rd pretty bad on my Rd1 solo pass.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Paul, are you using a 02A? I’ve got a friend who is thinking his 02A 3.6 swap that is having issues shifting gears because 300whp is too much for the transmission and wants to swap in a 02M. What are your thoughts?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yeah still on an 02a with diff, 4.24 and modded syncros. I run Torco RTF exclusively. Cm twin disc clutch and hydraulic throwout. The 1-2 is still a little slow but thats above 8k lifting to shift. 2-3 and 3-4 I can flat shift it without a problem. 

Whats the exact issue he is having?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Current status. Bundled up until I knock out some customer wiring projects and get the rest of the new engine and trans parts in.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Bought it a house. 



















All set to go after I change all the fluids. Track soon once the weather cooperates.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks great! How hard are you leaving? (RPM, dumping or slipping the clutch) 1.57 60's must feel like a rocket!

That hydraulic handbrake is the way to go. I used to run that to just the rear wheels with a pressure switch coming out the back to engage the 2 step.

Are you running an alternator? (Saw one on the first page) Have you considered a 16v battery with a stepdown box/resistor to run the sensitive electronics?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

MkIIRoc said:


> Looks great! How hard are you leaving? (RPM, dumping or slipping the clutch) 1.57 60's must feel like a rocket!
> 
> That hydraulic handbrake is the way to go. I used to run that to just the rear wheels with a pressure switch coming out the back to engage the 2 step.
> 
> Are you running an alternator? (Saw one on the first page) Have you considered a 16v battery with a stepdown box/resistor to run the sensitive electronics?


Its cut 1.51 and its got some left. 5800ish on the 2step, dumping hard. 

I have the hydro brake to the rear but I don’t really use it. The twin grabs too hard to preload. 

Using a 70a alt and decent size 12v batt. I did consider 16v but w big coils, elect waterpump, fan, big efi pump I thought it would be better. I may do it if I put a mech fuel pump on and ditch the water.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

New crank










New front main










New pistons?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Crank pulley came off again on a test hit on Sat. Key is gone and crank is .035” under where it should be. Luckily its less than .001” out of round. Fix for now is a shim in the pulley to take up the slack and the third or fourth crank bolt in this motor.


























Real fix is the forged crank but still waiting on pistons.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

dang......... that blows on the crank. i have done that 2x on 1.8t's. ended up putting 2 tool steel pins into the crank/pulley as my own fix so far its holding fine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just got a kit for the pins if it happens again


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Been a long few weeks but a really great weekend. 

Took the car out on July 3 to shake the car down for Waterfest25 and it was a ****show. Car was missing intermittently, would only start on the jump pack and the issue I had with the brakes locking at the end of last year wasnt fixed by greasing the pins. Best pass was [email protected] with the pass front glowing..:

Figured some things out










That is the master cyl pushrod for my wilwood pedals. I don’t know how but I bent it and it made the clevis catch against the cluster if I hit the brakes hard enough. It wouldnt happen with a normal push so it took me a bit to find. 

Misfires seem to all have been battery related. Fresh EPM Deka 20L installed. 










Some fresh plugs. Oem only because thats all there is. 










Converted the tune to run VP M5 methanol for the weekend. Starts way better than the e85 and the car sounded mean. 

Pitted in the back 40 at Atco



















Qual 1 [email protected] letting off car was running off the charts lean. Found a small issue with the tune (due to the different afr of the fuel)

Qual 2 [email protected]

Qual 3 [email protected]

Packed it in. 

Sun AM for Qual 4 car was cooler and shifted a little better for a new best of [email protected]










Qualified #3 in all motor. 










Took out Rich Long rd1 taking it easy short shifting 1-2 



















Rd2 I got Ben Zarpentine in the 20v mk3. Had him for a hair then I was done. 










All in all a good weekend. Car went laps without any hiccups and I didn’t die from the heat. Need to figure out my 1-2 shift and make it cleaner. Should boogie in good weather, my 60’ was still 0.1s off normal. Couldnt keep from blowing the tires all the way to the shift.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

More pics


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Waterfest Video 11.388 pass


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Another angle


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just ran the VW Heritage All Motor final race yesterday. Knocked out in the semis (again!!) by Ben’s monster 20v. Still got a stack of mid 11 slips on another hot day. [email protected] on my last pass.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Sorry....again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

bonesaw said:


> Sorry....again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's really hard to have you as my arch nemesis. You're just too nice. :wave:

Car made 277whp on a mustang dyno last night with the track tune. No real gains from messing with anything. Broke something in the clutch again on the last pull, likely another loosened flywheel bolt. I *may* have raised the rev limiter again. eace:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## G60 UNDERDOG (Jan 29, 2012)

This Corrado is freakin awesome! I don’t give a crap if 2 liter turbos are faster I’ll take a VR any day! Keep up the awesome work Paul. I try to read your all of your posts. Your kind of like my mentor without you even knowing. LoL! I’m curious though I know you like your 02A setup but have you considered a DSG?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Many thanks! I have considered a DSG and may think a little more about it as the electronics to control it are better integrated into a standalone setup. That being said I am building a dog engagement 02A that will be in the car for next year. Can't wait to actually shift under WOT above 7500. eace:


----------



## G60 UNDERDOG (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice! Way more fun with the stick! Did you ever put that Fluidampr on your motor? Did you notice any performance gains?


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

Got to tell you man I am really happy to see your still at this. This thing sounds INSANE!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yeah I have a problem and can’t stop! Should have the car back out in two weeks for one last shot this year. 

As far as the fluidampr it’s on and hasn’t fallen off yet. About all I can ask if it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finally fixing the dyno damage. Maybe one more outing this year.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Didn't have time for passes but its back together with tack welded fw bolts. Just want to dyno it again to check a few things. 

Almost ready to drop the new motor off at the machine shop for hone and line bore. Filling the block and needed these to torque down the head. First drop in 9mm r36 head studs.


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Paul it has been a long time but I came back to the board b/c I was curious as to the state of modding VR6's. It's nice to see you're still in the game. I am curious as to what mods do you have if any on that 3.6?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

In the car currently the longblock is completely stock. Intake manifold is custom with an 82mm throttle body, downpipe is custom dual 2.25" both made by Jim at Racecraft.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just some pics prior to filling the block. Nothing to see yet.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Filling the block? Water pump and crossover pipe. You're using a electric WP on the built motor?

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am already running the elect pump with a modified stock pump (no impeller) just to keep the accy routing easy. 

This one is getting filled with hardblock and I will only run coolant in the head. I need to figure out how to block that port in the waterpump cavity. Otherwise I will have to do something with the belts.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I am already running the elect pump with a modified stock pump (no impeller) just to keep the accy routing easy.
> 
> This one is getting filled with hardblock and I will only run coolant in the head. I need to figure out how to block that port in the waterpump cavity. Otherwise I will have to do something with the belts.


What is the advantage of this? 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The block is significantly strengthened, which hopefully will be needed.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I gotta upload the vid but she made 289whp before I had to stop. Starter shorted and took out one of the ecu fuses took too long to diag and I didn't have one. Still some power left on the table.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

New motor pics.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I gotta upload the vid but she made 289whp before I had to stop. Starter shorted and took out one of the ecu fuses took too long to diag and I didn't have one. Still some power left on the table.


Still stock block right?

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

For that big of a tire that’s really good.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yeah this is still the stock longblock w manifolds, ms3 pro and vp m5 fuel. Tires are huge at 26" which is a good point. I have some 185s I can try


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Proof that something happened.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Actually is that the con rod, or a mock up


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Last pic of the motor parts is one of my rods.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Last pic of the motor parts is one of my rods.


That sucker is beefy

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes it is, but surprisingly light.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

http://youtu.be/3NlvGNES-EI


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

First hit of the year and bam, busted axle flange. Looked good though.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

And there is the culprit.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Ugh that sucks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Working on next year already


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Have you ever considered one of the Sequential Shifting Systems that seem to be real popular in Europe?

Darkside Developments - SSS Sequential Shifter Unit for 02A/02J/02C/02R/02T - 02M/02Q Gearboxes

I have been eyeballing them, but I would want to use it on a road course.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Working on next year already


Are you going to be using uprated clutch discs?

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Our rules say "any automatic" but manual have to be h pattern. I have a dogbox setup for the car but probably just put the dsg in as its about the same money all in and faster shifting still. Going to use stock clutch until it causes issues. 










Got it apart enough to check it out. Pretty beefy and easier to swap diffs than o2a for sure.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you know what the weights of the two are? DSG vs 02A?

I imagine you'll be picking up a decent chunk of weight, but I'd be interested to find out exactly how much that'll be. Plus how you're going to be controlling it. I honestly don't know too much about the DSG systems and how easily they could be setup.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well, its a good bit. I can toss around an o2a easily. The o2e I can't even lift it.

Parts needed the way I am doing it:
Trans/flywheel/starter/shifter
Custom rear mount and relocated trans cup
Custom front motor mount
Redo cooling lines for trans cooler
Htg Dsg Ecu (standalone)
Dss stg5 axles
Peloquin diff with high torque mods

Probably about 5500 all in so not that different from the dog setup from scratch


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Ooh baby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

FFFFFF ck


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

2021 prep


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to search through your posts and find a video. I'm curious as to how the car sounds with equal length intake. I noticed quite the difference when I swapped to the equal length, eStyles header.

EDIT: interesting sound. I've been curious as to how an Eq Length intake would effect my 12v. I imagine it's a change that I would appreciate on track (road course; not drag), since I believe it'll shift the powerband to the upper RPM range.

I should probably stop using stock software before making a change like that though. :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Check out Anthony Frassetto's 12v build, he has an equal length intake and it has a very broad powerband. Not the easiest to fit though.


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

Damn you are killing it with that thing. Curious to see your times after you get that set up. Is it still on Mega Squirt? It has been so long that I am almost unsure if those are ITB's or something else. All I can say is that they look sick. Paul are you still using the 3.6 VR6? If so has anything like Custom Cams been created for that engine? Can the head of the 3.6VR6 make any gains from P&P and or a custom BVH?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

All I killed last year was parts. Oh and my feelings. Retiring this motor for a built '12 engine for next year. Should have that together over xmas time.


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

need_a_VR6 said:


> All I killed last year was parts. Oh and my feelings. Retiring this motor for a built '12 engine for next year. Should have that together over xmas time.


When is the built motor going in?????????????


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Dunno. Have to catch up wiring all these ****box race cars.


----------



## GHOSTRAD0 (May 9, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Dunno. Have to catch up wiring all these ****box race cars.


This is most excellent! YouTube sensation “ALL MOTOR 12V” is challenging vr6 jesus “need_a_VR6. 
let’s see the corrado back in action!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Chipping at it, but probably going to be a mad dash to finish for Junebug.


----------



## GHOSTRAD0 (May 9, 2010)

It’s riveting content. You guys are in uncharted territory. Best of luck on the build.


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

GHOSTRAD0 said:


> It’s riveting content. You guys are in uncharted territory. Best of luck on the build.


If Need_a_VR6 would just put a 12v in his car, he to could be fast 😁


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If I finish this motor you will be put on notice!


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

need_a_VR6 said:


> If I finish this motor you will be put on notice!


Give me a min to respond, I need to go star m car up

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Filled block












Arps check


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Cyl head refresh. Ported, valve job, catcams springs and retainers


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Pro series 9mm studs holding it down


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Catcams!











7608203:
in1: 297°@0.1mm/250°@1.0mm/12.00mm/[email protected]°/hydr
in2: 293°@0.1mm/246°@1.0mm/12.00mm/[email protected]°/hydr
ex1: 285°@0.1mm/238°@1.0mm/11.50mm/[email protected]°/hydr
ex2: 289°@0.1mm/242°@1.0mm/11.50mm/[email protected]°/hydr


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Test fit on the new motor


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Test fit on the new motor


Seems like an awful lot of work simply to outrun a 12v


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad to have at least some motivation.


----------



## GHOSTRAD0 (May 9, 2010)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## crenshaw7 (8 mo ago)

There is never a last project. There may be slow times, but people like us will never stop playing.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I love the horns, they make me…dare I say it


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Well, there is a last time for everyone.


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

Just want to chime in and say hi to Paul and the other old timers and let you know I am not dead and will be back in a VR6 in a few weeks actually so it's 1999 all over again! What track are we frequenting these days?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ho lee ****. I live close to Cecil


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Any updates? Hopefully you have some self-bought Christmas gifts on the way.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nothing earth shattering. Working on other people's junk a little more. Got some garage work to finish up before I tear back in.


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nothing earth shattering. Working on other people's junk a little more. Got some garage work to finish up before I tear back in.


Slightly offended by the "Junk" comment


----------

